
Four tools for building embedded Linux systems - ralphmender
https://mender.io/blog/4-tools-for-building-embedded-linux-systems
======
thedevindevops
[https://opensource.com/article/18/6/embedded-linux-build-
too...](https://opensource.com/article/18/6/embedded-linux-build-tools)

